# DX for Vegetarian?



## JGALAPIA (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello
Is there a dx for Vegetarian? thx


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2012)

Why would you need one?  This a choice not a medical condition or a usymptom.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jan 30, 2012)

I am a life-long Vegetarian.  Do I need a diagnosis code?


----------



## shelbydawson1990 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey all, in all fairness, that IS a completely valid question. I just came across a scenario where a patient was having a B12 lab drawn in a doctor's office in order to monitor their levels as a result of their vegan diet. BCBS CAM policy 130 indicates this as a medically necessary reason for performing this test, so to answer the question, yes, there is a Diagnosis that pertains to your dietary status that can be used to diagnose services rendered, the best I could find for this was Z78.9 for "Other specified health status".


----------



## racheljonestn@yahoo.com (Feb 27, 2020)

D51.3 Other  dietary vit b12 deficiency anemia; Vegan anemia


----------

